# People who add their name to Friends reunited



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

but then don't put any notes.

What's the fucking point of that then?


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

Kell said:


> but then don't put any notes.
> 
> What's the fucking point of that then?


Attention Seekers and Self Lovers - they want everybody else to ask THEM what they're up to, and how thing's are. They're not interested in what YOU are up to, and how YOUR life is going.

Don't send them anything !


----------



## GoingTTooFast (Apr 4, 2006)

I much prefer to post here anyway..

http://www.seethru.co.uk/zine/features/bullies_reunited/

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

If you're fed up with Friends Reunited, try http://www.bebo.com
It's free, and a lot more involved than FR.

Rogue


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Can't say I've ever been on FR. Not sure I want people I used to know tracking me down.... :?

Can't think of anyone I would want to see again either....

Maybe I'm just a grumpy cow!


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

sa|nt


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

phodge said:


> Can't say I've ever been on FR. Not sure I want people I used to know tracking me down.... :?
> 
> Can't think of anyone I would want to see again either....
> 
> Maybe I'm just a grumpy cow!


I have to agree with you there.

My high school had a reunion for our 40th birthdays (yes I really am that old :lol: ) and I couldn't think of one reason why I'd want to see any of them again, even if it meant driving up and making my entrance in a TT!


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Lisa. said:


> phodge said:
> 
> 
> > Can't say I've ever been on FR. Not sure I want people I used to know tracking me down.... :?
> ...


I'm glad I'm not the only one...!!!


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

The thing is you're all kind of right.

If they were good friends then you'd still be in touch with them - but it's just the whole

"Whatever happened to..."

I can't see the point of registering and then not adding any notes - you may as well not enter your name at all. I know you went to my school, I want to know what happened to you since.

As for why you'd want to register, according to my details I registerd in May 01 - at that point there were about three people registered from my shcool and it seemed like a good idea.

Didn't really think about the consequences of exes getting in touch, but figured I'd done well for myself since being bullied at school at posting on there was a bit of a 'fuck you' to people I didn't like rather than a 'remember me?' to people I did.


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

This isn't meant as a dig at you Kell, just a comment in general.

I was bullied as a child too, and also feel I've done very well for myself since. As for the person that bullied me, I don't want them to know how I'm doing/what I'm doing/where I've been. They're opinion of if/whether/how well I've done for myself isn't important to me. And I have no desire to find anything out about them either.

I guess that's just my way of dealing with it...!


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

FU, short for Friends United :lol:

They only want to brag about how well they've done for themselves.


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

saint said:


> sa|nt


Good move.


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

phodge said:


> This isn't meant as a dig at you Kell, just a comment in general.
> 
> I was bullied as a child too, and also feel I've done very well for myself since. As for the person that bullied me, I don't want them to know how I'm doing/what I'm doing/where I've been. They're opinion of if/whether/how well I've done for myself isn't important to me. And I have no desire to find anything out about them either.
> 
> I guess that's just my way of dealing with it...!


I've never been interested with reunions etc. However i think you wold find that those who bullied are now older more mature and remorseful about their actions when they were younger. I was never a bully but at the same time i wasnt a very nice kid. Every person that i was nasty to when i was at school that ive met. I have gone out of my way to apologise.

There would only be one reason for me going to a reunion and thats if any old teachers were there. The ones that said i'd be a dole dosser for the rest of my life and i would be in prison more than i would be out of it.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

genocidalduck said:


> phodge said:
> 
> 
> > This isn't meant as a dig at you Kell, just a comment in general.
> ...


Ah, they told me at school that I'd never amount to much. And they were right (by their yardsticks) :lol: :lol: :lol:

"FR - the home of pre-midlife crisis affair seekers trying to regain their yoof"


----------



## droopsnoot (Sep 5, 2002)

I registered on there just so no-one did it "on my behalf". Paranoid? Me?


----------

